# flirtejar



## betulina

Hola,

Vull traduir _to flirt_, el verb, de l'anglès, i em surt flirtejar, coquetejar... Es tracta d'un home "flirtejant" amb un altre home, i no m'acaba d'agradar... Teniu alguna altra idea? Podria ser "lligar", també? 

Gràcies!


----------



## Laia

Mira a partir del post 26:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=66287&highlight=flirtejar


----------



## xymox

Hola Betulina,

Crec que es fa servir "lligant". A mi em sona molt, però m'esperaría a veure que diuen els natius.


----------



## xymox

Moltes gràcies Laia. Interessant!  I m'alegro de veure que també es poden fer preguntes en català aqui.


----------



## betulina

Ei, gràcies!! Ja he vist que els homes no coquetegen.... hahahha 

I he pensat que "lligar" no és el mateix que "flirtejar"... Hi seguiré pensant.

Gràcies, Laia!!


----------



## Laia

Jo en diria "tontejar".


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Jo en diria "tontejar".



Sí, també! Però aquesta no me l'acceptaran... 

Gràcies, jgagnon! Però em sembla que "lligar" és lleugerament diferent...


----------



## Laia

mmm... no sé, va, l'últim intent i me'n torno a estudiar...

se m'acut... "festejar", bé, almenys la meva iaia ho diria...  

apa que vagi bé


----------



## betulina

hehehe sí, festejar també ho hauria dit mon àvia  Però no m'hi va bé  Pobres àvies!!

Gràcies!!


----------



## Mei

Noia, no em surt res... ens pots donar el text... perque... t'hi va bé "jugar"... a vegades la seducció és un joc, no?

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ei, Mei 

El text és una obra de teatre i la situació és un alumne que li diu a un professor:

"Never mind, coach. We still love you, even if you are a bit flash." 

Que he traduït com a:

   "No passa res, mestre. Encara l’estimem, tot i que sigui una mica fatxenda."

Llavors el profe se'n va i un altre company li diu al noi: "You flirt." I el noi diu que no ho entén, que mai ha volgut agradar tant a algú com a ell, al profe, comptant-hi les noies. Perquè representa que el noi és heterosexual, però se sent atret per aquest profe.

No sé si he donat prou informació... Suposo que "flirtejar" no està malament, tampoc, perquè vol dir això, però era per veure si sabíeu d'alguna altra expressió que diguéssim més.


Gràcies per qualsevol ajuda!


----------



## guixols

En aquest context, jo en diria que "flirt" es el nombre ("coqueto" en español) i no el verb.
Dic que és el nombre perquè si el company del noi volgués dir "te l'estàs festejant" o "te'l festeges", hauria dit "You're flirting", però el flirtejar/festejar és una acció que s'ha acabat. Més lògic (en anglès) seria "You were flirting". L'unica altre possibilitat per "flirt" com un verb en aquest caso, és que el company expressa sorpresa que l'altre noi flirteje en general.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Betulina:

Bé una més per embolicar la troca (aquests últims dies és el que millor em surt).
L'idea de festejar de Laia no està del tot malament. El GDLC dóna com definició de festejar entre altes: Fer per obternir una cosa. _Li festeja una gratificació extra._

No ho sé com podria quedar pero què penses de traduir *You flirt *per *te l'estàs festejant* o *te'l festeges*.?

Salut


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Guixols i Isabel, per les vostres respostes. 

És un fil antic i ja fa temps que ho vaig entregar. Em sembla que al final vaig posar "estàs flirtejant", però entenc el que vols dir, Guixols, que es refereix més aviat al nom que no pas al verb. Que li diu "flirt" a ell, vaja. No hi havia caigut. 
Gràcies, una altra vegada ja ho tindré present!


----------

